# Dilemma - tip ap



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Once upon a time my rating schedule went like this.
No tip, subtract one star.
Keep me waiting four minutes ... subtract one star.
No tip AFTER we talk about tipping ... subtract two stars.
Complaining, harassing ... subtract two stars.
Drunk, obnoxious ... subtract three stars.
Need to be booted from the car, barfing, fighting ... subtract four stars and a message to Uber to request not matching us again.

Now that tips (sometimes) come after the ride is over - sometimes 24hrs after the ride is over, I don't know how to rate on tips. And, no I don't want to have to go back and change a bunch of ratings.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

I tried giving everyone 5 stars and then, after waiting to see if they tipped, going back and down rating those where no tip showed up. It was too much work. Now I give 4 stars, unless there is some other issue that warrants a lower rating, and then go back and give 5 stars if a tip from them shows up in the app.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I think the best thing to do is what I been doing and ignore the in-ap tipping feature. If they cash tip they get five, if they don't, they get four. 
Simple.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I have a different way of rating passengers. To me, it's more of a "Yes or No", black and white, 1's and 0's rating. Would I gave this person a ride again?

If you're my passenger, you automatically get 5☆'s, unless...
1) You damage my vehicle, or puke in it. Or,
2) You boast about how much $$ you spent on dinner and drinks and don't tip.
In which case you get 1☆.

Those that tip me, are deeply appreciated. And those that tip me, and I'm fortunate enough to be paired up with again, I'll gladly take care of - occassional free rides, downgrade XL to X fare, immediately return lost items instead of making them wait, and more.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> I have a different way of rating passengers. To me, it's more of a "Yes or No", black and white, 1's and 0's rating. Would I gave this person a ride again?
> 
> If you're my passenger, you automatically get 5☆'s, unless...
> 1) You damage my vehicle, or puke in it. Or,
> ...


You forgot, stopping at the store and drive thru


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> You forgot, stopping at the store and drive thru


I don't downrate for that. I explain to them that Uber's wait time charge is ten cents a minute, which doesn't cover my opportunity cost. I explain that I would need $1 per minute with a five minute minimum UP FRONT. then it's "Yes or No". $5 please. 
Now if they get crappy about it, then I apply the "complaining, harassing" ding of two stars, when I drop them at the destination they entered, with no stops.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

brianboru said:


> I tried giving everyone 5 stars and then, after waiting to see if they tipped, going back and down rating those where no tip showed up. It was too much work. Now I give 4 stars, unless there is some other issue that warrants a lower rating, and then go back and give 5 stars if a tip from them shows up in the app.


Except if they tip and then notice their rating dropped, since they're in the app anyway, you might get them to stop tipping in the future.
Just give 5's unless they did something that deserves down rating.
The bad rating for no tipping never helped any driver before, and now it could actually hurt drivers.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Except if they tip and then notice their rating dropped, since they're in the app anyway, you might get them to stop tipping in the future.
> Just give 5's unless they did something that deserves down rating.
> The bad rating for no tipping never helped any driver before, and now it could actually hurt drivers.


Yes, dammit. You're right.
OK. Having considered all the issues I have decided that our new policy is to rate everyone with ignoring tipping as a criteria.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, dammit. You're right.
> OK. Having considered all the issues *I have decided that our new policy* is to rate everyone with ignoring tipping as a criteria.


Going once...
Going twice...










UberBastid has spoken


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

That's right.
And my decision is final.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I had a guy this morning, trying his best to tip me in-app. I'm pretty sure he updated his app while we were driving, and there was no in-app tip feature on his phone. I stepped him through rating me, and there was no option to add a tip after rating me. I just rate irrespective of anticipated tips, 5* if I didn't have to wait, they were near the pin/address, they were pleasant, didn't smell, etc. It does get old however, of assisting with luggage on airport runs (mainly to keep them from dinging my rear bumper), and not getting a tip.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

surlywynch said:


> It does get old however, of assisting with luggage on airport runs (mainly to keep them from dinging my rear bumper), and not getting a tip.


Are you old enough to remember when you could bump a bumper?
Now you can't even touch them.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> You forgot, stopping at the store and drive thru


IMHO - That's part of the job.

But, I have taken previous riders to Taco Bell and ended the trip there, then taken them through the drive-thru and across the highway to their apartment complex. It saves them a buck or two on the fare, and it's my of showing them I appreciate their generosity.

Good passengers are a blessing, and I try to do all I can to keep them happy!


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

I still follow the 4* rating for an excellent passenger that doesn't tip. I reserve the 5* rating for passengers (excellent or otherwise) that tip.

I believe that there needs to be a ratings differentiator for tippers vs non-tippers. The amount of the tip is immaterial. A $1 tip on a $40 airport run with a silent passenger is still better than a thought provoking conversation with a rider who does not tip.

In today's day and age, so many service people are tipped. Barbers, bellhops, servers, barkeeps, doormen, concierges, taxi/shuttle/limo drivers, skycaps, room service, housekeepers, etc. The list goes on and on. If people are too dense to realize that Uber/Lyft drivers are glorified taxi drivers and should be tipped accordingly, they only deserve 4* ratings.

So to that end, if I get tipped in cash, instant 5*. If not, I do go back and check trip histories multiple times a day to update ratings when I see a tip added. If however, the tip is added more than 48 hours after the ride, there's a good chance I won't recognize who the tip came from, and will be unable to modify their rating. Their loss. Too bad ... so sad.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Phillyguy03 (Jun 21, 2017)

While riders can't see your rating, they can see their rating drop after the ride. So if give him a 4*, and the rider sees the rating goes down by 0.01 or 0.02, not only will he not tip you, you may even get a retaliatory 1*


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Perhaps. But that's only if the rider is as vigilant as the drivers are regarding ratings.

My experience is that the overwhelming majority of riders don't follow their ratings as religiously as drivers do. So I'll take my chances. I'm not that worried as my driver rating has a long way to fall before I need to change anything.

[NG]Owner


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NGOwner said:


> I still follow the 4* rating for an excellent passenger that doesn't tip. I reserve the 5* rating for passengers (excellent or otherwise) that tip.


I agree, but the problem is that sometimes they tip via the ap - and you've already rated them. Do you really want to spend a half hour every day 'adjusting'? Do you think Uber will LET you spend a half hour of THEIR time 'adjusting'?
Aside from the "fairness" of the whole thing, it dilutes the value of the star rating system when other drivers look at it.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I agree, but the problem is that sometimes they tip via the ap - and you've already rated them. Do you really want to spend a half hour every day 'adjusting'? Do you think Uber will LET you spend a half hour of THEIR time 'adjusting'?
> Aside from the "fairness" of the whole thing, it dilutes the value of the star rating system when other drivers look at it.


My adjustments don't take 30 minutes every day. The adjustments (checking and correcting) take less then 5 minutes aggregated over the course of a day.
I only look back one to three days. If someone tips me after 4 days, I will likely miss it. 
If Uber complains about too many rating changes, I'll adjust when I get to that bridge. As of now, I'm only adjusting about 20% of the rides. That equates to 3 over the course of this week (and several more have tipped in cash, so I don't have to adjust them). I don't Uber full time.

Not quite sure how to approach the fairness angle. I think in general, drivers would prefer an obnoxious tipper over a considerate non-tipper. We're talking money here after all. I'll put up with a lot if the promise of cash is involved. Most people would. Working within the constraints of the rating framework, I don't see any other way of rewarding/indicating those that tip vs. those that don't outside of reserving the fifth star for tippers. And I'm not unique in this. Other drivers in this thread/on this board say they handle things the same way. Maybe those that don't are diluting the value of the star rating system. It's always a question of perspective.

Uber could make it easier by providing/publicizing a tip percentage for each rider, but it'll be a cold day in hell before that happens.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Bluebird97 (Jul 12, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Except if they tip and then notice their rating dropped, since they're in the app anyway, you might get them to stop tipping in the future.
> Just give 5's unless they did something that deserves down rating.
> The bad rating for no tipping never helped any driver before, and now it could actually hurt drivers.


I agree. No downrating based on tipping. Being a female driver who frequently ends up in some rough looking neighborhoods, I am primarily concerned with safety when considering taking a request. When I see a 4.5 rating, I want to know whether this person is a creeper, not whether or not I'll get a $2 tip. I try my hardest to stay out of the crappy areas, but I am constantly pulled back, and it's pointless to spend all my time and gas dead-heading an hour back to where I started after every 3 rides.


----------



## Phillyguy03 (Jun 21, 2017)

As a rider, if I see my rating go down, I will give a driver a 1* (since I have no idea whether he gave me 1* or 4*). I don't think it's fair to rate me down just because I don't or haven't tipped yet. And I consider that a professional issue.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Phillyguy03 said:


> As a rider, if I see my rating go down, I will give a driver a 1* (since I have no idea whether he gave me 1* or 4*). I don't think it's fair to rate me down just because I don't or haven't tipped yet. And I consider that a professional issue.


You are right. In my professional judgement you can not be a 5 star passenger if you do not tip a ride that got you safely and without issues to your destination.


----------



## Phillyguy03 (Jun 21, 2017)

brianboru said:


> You are right. In my professional judgement you can not be a 5 star passenger if you do not tip a ride that got you safely and without issues to your destination.


Haha. Just as I don't think you can be a 5* driver if you deduct * for not tipping. Again with in app tipping if you rate me anything less than a 5* is just an invite for me to not tip.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You know what ... cableguy is right, so is Philly above.

I have been rating everyone 5 stars and I've been racking up tips (on the ap).
Today I gave 14 rides and got 8 in ap tips, and one cash tip. 

Yesterday I gave 9 rides and got 4 in ap tips, and two cash tips. 
EVERYBODY has been getting five stars. 

So, I'm glad I changed my mind about rating for tips.


----------



## Psycho Driver (Jun 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Once upon a time my rating schedule went like this.
> No tip, subtract one star.
> Keep me waiting four minutes ... subtract one star.
> No tip AFTER we talk about tipping ... subtract two stars.
> ...


Its very simple, rate everyone as 4 star, unless you know they tipped you. I check at the end of night if anyone tipped, it only takes second, Uber puts a green flag beside it. Then I click on the button forget which, problem with rider I think, and there is a button, change rating, I change to 5star, reason, they gave a tip. Eventually Uber will figure this out, and make it more streamlined. It really only takes a few seconds to scan the nights rides, I check again in 24 hours, and you only need to change the tippers, since so few tip still.



UberBastid said:


> You know what ... cableguy is right, so is Philly above.
> 
> I have been rating everyone 5 stars and I've been racking up tips (on the ap).
> Today I gave 14 rides and got 8 in ap tips, and one cash tip.
> ...


You must be doing something else to get so many tips, please share? Are you talking about tips, or low earnings, or something to get that? Do you have a sign or something?


----------



## guber8827 (May 4, 2017)

Why is everyone so vindictive about tips lol ? Its like working any other service industry job, some people will tip some won't. I don't think the rating should necessarily reflect that.


----------



## Psycho Driver (Jun 14, 2017)

guber8827 said:


> Why is everyone so vindictive about tips lol ? Its like working any other service industry job, some people will tip some won't. I don't think the rating should necessarily reflect that.


Rating by definition is rating a pax, quality of pax, etc, Since tipping has been introduced, I want to share with fellow drivers, the top quality pax, and that has to include tipping for a service well done. So by rating them higher, I am sharing with my driving community, this is a high quality pax.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

surlywynch said:


> I had a guy this morning, trying his best to tip me in-app. I'm pretty sure he updated his app while we were driving, and there was no in-app tip feature on his phone. I stepped him through rating me, and there was no option to add a tip after rating me. I just rate irrespective of anticipated tips, 5* if I didn't have to wait, they were near the pin/address, they were pleasant, didn't smell, etc. It does get old however, of assisting with luggage on airport runs (mainly to keep them from dinging my rear bumper), and not getting a tip.


Have them log out of the app.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

guber8827 said:


> Why is everyone so vindictive about tips lol ? Its like working any other service industry job, some people will tip some won't. I don't think the rating should necessarily reflect that.


Just like any other service industry job, tipping IS included in rating.
When I bartended, I paid very close attention and provided five star service to customers who tipped me. I lit their smokes, laughed at their jokes and generally took good care of them. 
The people who did not tip me: meh. Not so much. "Stop tapping your empty beer bottle on the bar. I'll get to you when I'm finished making a drink for this guy that leaves me a $20 tip every time he comes in here."


----------

